# Ph Regulator for Aquariums, Ok for Plants?



## xtophertothemax (Mar 3, 2008)

purchased Wardley Essentials Bullseye 7.0 Neutral pH Regulator - automatically adjusts and buffers pH to 7.0 
was wondering if this would suffice to water PH sensitive plants, the back label reads " for aquarium use only not for fish intended for food use"
that worries me a bit.
thanks for any feedback


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

Aquarium ph products are perfect,the reason it has a disclaimer on the bottle "not for food use" is that its not fda approved.

If your going for a soil grow a ph of 7 is a bit too high,it will work but its not perfect,you should shoot for right around 6.5.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 4, 2008)

im curious as to how accurate it is i will have to get some and test it. It could save money on ph 7 calibration solution if it is accurate what does anyone think about that idea


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

well u can get a general hydroponics ph kit ( has everything u need ) for $15 at your local hydro shop


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 4, 2008)

its also alot easier to determine the colors ... they have a wider range than the aquarium stuff



 General Hydroponics pH Control Kit
Proper pH control is important to allow all plant nutrients to be available in nutrient solution. Having nutrient solutions that are too high (basic) or too low (acidic) can lead to nutrient defficiencies or toxicities, depending on the element. GH's pH Control Kit provides not only a pH indicator, but also pH controls (pH Up & pH Down) in 8 oz. bottles. Used to measure water pH.


----------



## tckfui (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldnt trust that auto PH stuff, I once used it for my fishtank and it didnt even change the PH, get the colored stuff guy up there showed, and get some litmus papers or a cheap PH tester kit for aquariums.


----------



## panhead (Mar 4, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> im curious as to how accurate it is i will have to get some and test it. It could save money on ph 7 calibration solution if it is accurate what does anyone think about that idea


From my experience with my tanks when i was still keeping fish the PH Regulator worked very well keeping the ph at a constant 7.0 but thats not what you need.

Saving money ? c'mon bro !,were only talking about a $10 spot here,these are things you must have if you want great buds,anybody can grow cheesy little fishy buds without much effort but those who put the effort into growing the best they can are rewarded 10 times over for their effort & cash spent,by getting full yeilds of dense tasty nuggets.

You dont have to throw money around to get good buds but some things are essential,like proper ph testing & adjusting.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Mar 5, 2008)

Correct ph is directly connected to your plants health and nutrient uptake.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 5, 2008)

Just don't buy cheap products and you'll be good I've been in the saltwater reefkeeping hobby for years....some of the aquarium equipment is far better than the hydro...BUT most of the hydro stuff is better=) more expensive= USUALLY better=)


----------

